# CigarBid "Free Fall" Analysis



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I was intrigued by the devil site's new "Free Fall" auctions and wanted to see if there were any deals to be had, so I spent a little time watching the prices drop to see where they bottomed out.

This is by no means a scientific analysis, but is representative of prices I saw today compared against CI's current prices and historical prices from CHIMP (where available). It doesn't look like CHIMP has been updated recently. Plus, I've heard that CBid prices have been inflated lately, so I don't know if they are representative of what you'd pay today. Regardless, here are the results:

Colibri Slyce Guillotine Cutter (Today's CI Price:$29.50)

Free Fall prices: 
$14.95
$15.22

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro (Today's CI Price:$111.95) - Box of 20 (CHIMP Max:$79.00 Min:$67.00 Avg:$73) 

Free Fall prices: 
$62.27
$60.72
$56.41
$54.90
$55.85
$55.70

Padilla High Nines Sampler (Today's CI Price:$49.99) - 9 Cigars 

Free Fall prices: 
$29.40
$29.40
$29.40

Gurkha Park Avenue Serie '44' Churchill (Today's CI Price:$59.99) - Box of 20 (CHIMP Max:$43.00 Min:$31.00 Avg:$36.62) 

Free Fall prices: 
$39.45
$39.45

Nub Introductory Six-Pack Sampler (Today's CI Price:$25.00) - 6 Cigars (CHIMP Max:$34.00 Min:$19.00 Avg:$25.07) 

Free Fall prices: 
$19.40

Some of the prices were cycling through much more quickly than others which accounts for the difference in data points between the lots. It was difficult to track them all simultaneously anyway, so I just concentrated on a couple at a time. Others I ignored completely because they either didn't interest me, or weren't falling much at all.

So, bottom line:


As far as I could tell, the prices for the Colibri cutter are the lowest around.
I believe the Gurkhas and Padillas were reaching their minimum price without any takers, even though they both appear to be excellent bargains.
It looked like people were snapping up the Rockys too early and could have waited for them to go even lower. Still, the prices are quite low.
The one price I was able to track on the Nubs was low. But they were cycling through really slowly, so you'd have to watch for a while to match that price.
Overall, it looks like there are some good deals on these auctions. I just wish they were offering a better selection.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

It seems the prices tend to reset around the same price that Joe's Jam sells them for.

I bought the Padilla High Nines sampler a month or two ago for $29.99.

I was just watching the RP Sun Growns and they reset at $55.00


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

The thing I always keep in mind with these auctions is that we have a free shipping code available also. So, I always factor that shipping amount into the auctions prices also. Often, it negates any "deal" you might get.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

marked said:


> The thing I always keep in mind with these auctions is that we have a free shipping code available also. So, I always factor that shipping amount into the auctions prices also. Often, it negates any "deal" you might get.


Yep yep :nod:

I always factor shipping into cost. I'm so used to free shipping now, that I get antsy paying for it.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, c-bid is dead to me other than when I can grab a box for half price and make the shipping charge worth it. Of course, that doesn't happen all that often and CI is just far more convenient, especially with the free shipping.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

An interesting insight indeed. I wish I had the where with all to track prices but I just watch the Aussie dollar and current prices then my card gets beaten up, yet again. LOL. Nice work!:whoo:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

marked said:


> The thing I always keep in mind with these auctions is that we have a free shipping code available also. So, I always factor that shipping amount into the auctions prices also. Often, it negates any "deal" you might get.



Wait... free shipping at CBid? I'm unaware of this. Please elaborate? Time to ask my trusty friend google.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

skiswitch6 said:


> Wait... free shipping at CBid? I'm unaware of this. Please elaborate? Time to ask my trusty friend google.


I think he was referring to the free shipping code on CI. The CI price plus free shipping can sometimes be cheaper than a "deal" bid that has shipping charges.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll get the link to David

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/index.asp


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't get it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but basically the price just bounces up and down and birders just click buy when they think the price is right? I dont see this catching on.

I like the prices on CBid, but I Quick Buy practically everything I buy on there. I'm not crazy about the auction format.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesting concept. will be watching it. I use Cbid probably more then any other site. Just have to watch when you bid and know what they sell for normally


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> I don't get it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but basically the price just bounces up and down and birders just click buy when they think the price is right? I dont see this catching on.


I don't get it either. If you have the patience you just wait through one cycle, see what the lowest price is and wait for it to cycle down again. It would make more sense if the price cycled down to an absolute minimum then the item dropped off the board.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I don't get it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but basically the price just bounces up and down and birders just click buy when they think the price is right? I dont see this catching on.
> 
> I like the prices on CBid, but I Quick Buy practically everything I buy on there. I'm not crazy about the auction format.


Well kind of.

The price falls until either...
a. someone snatches it, and it resets
or
b. Cbid decides the price is to low, and it resets.

Depending on how low cbid will go, there could be good deals to be had...personally I think this type of bidding is going to be more effective late at night.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

seyer0686 said:


> I think he was referring to the free shipping code on CI. The CI price plus free shipping can sometimes be cheaper than a "deal" bid that has shipping charges.


Oh got it. I was aware of that code. I guess I was secretly hoping I was missing some other code that would get me free shipping on the devil site. Thanks


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Well kind of.
> 
> The price falls until either...
> a. someone snatches it, and it resets
> ...


Exactly right. The Rocky Patel prices dropped more than $7 lower at night than they did during the day.

And, while I don't think this will replace the other auction types, I think you'll get better prices here than on Quick Buy as long as others don't keep buying before they've reached their low point.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> And, while I don't think this will replace the other auction types, I think you'll get better prices here than on Quick Buy* as long as others don't keep buying before they've reached their low point.*


people bid stuff up on cbid to higher than they can be gotten on CI with free shipping. So, yeah, some dummy out there is always gonna spend too much on stuff even with this option.


----------

